# Cobia Jigs - Calling all the Jiggers :)



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

I fish over off DI and would like to use jigs but all the ones I have seen at the shops sink to fast for the cobia fishing I do over here. The fish I am sight fishing too like to stick around, in fact most of them will swim up to the boat! I have no problems catching them with my liveys but would like to bring some jigs as backups. Does anyone know of any jigs that are made more buoyant (heavy in air but lighter in the water).

I still want a large jig that I can throw a quarter mile, but I want it to sink alot slower almost like a jerk bait but not that slow! I really think this would drive the cobia we see over here crazy and ultimately work.

Thanks and Tightlines!

Robert


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Not sure if you can get quite the distance you want casting them, but have you looked into Hogie Baits? Cobia love them and the larger ones probably weigh around 2oz.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

just use a 2-3oz ling jig and rip in in front of their face one time and let it sink, they cant resit it and will go belly up when it hits the bottom...might have to bump it a couple times tho


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Just learn how to fish these cobia jigs properly, don't try to reinvent what works with something that doenst fit the job.

Get a wide ring glass spinning rod, 8ft for jigs. Get a manual (bailless) spinning reel. Practice casting and feathering the line so that you're tight as soon as the jig hits the water preventing it from sinking.

Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, sorry.. I need to explain a little better. The standard jigs sink to fast for the fishing I am doing. I am fishing in up too, 200 ft for the cobia over here in the spring. Its a little different than off the beach!

The fish seem to move alittle slower and will not chase a biat all the time. Sometimes, they want it pretty slow! I have to cut tails off of live baits all the time, because the dam cobia get lazy over here!


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Lateraline, I think our Half-Head jigs, (Capt. Frank Helton's Original 'Ding-a-Ling' Jigs), would work well for you. They have a planed head that allows the jig to sink slower than our Full-Head jigs. Here's a link to a couple pix of them.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/album.php?albumid=129&attachmentid=3247


----------



## Reelfly (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree on the half-head Heltons.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

If you're throwing to a fish you can see, depth has no part of a succesfull throw on a fish. You need to learn how to use a manual bailless spinning reel, feather the line so you're tight and working the jig the second it hits the water. If you're just flipping a bail open, throwing, then closing a bail, and reeling, then of course the jig will sink too fast.

Proper technique is the solution that will pay the proper rewards!!


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I understand what you mean, ling fishing around rigs and structure is different than beach patrolling and chumming on the bar.

I'm going to use Hogy lures this year hoping to remedy the same issue, I've had good success with jigs but always looking to fine tune. I think a hogy lure with a jig head is around 3-5oz and without the jig is around 2oz, so think they will be a hit.

let me know if you find something you like and I'll do the same


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks all for your help!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I wouldn't use a jig at all for the fish you are seeing. I would use live bait. You can even throw a couple of dead cigar minnows at it or them and see if they eat. If they do put one on a hook.


----------

